# First attempt at airbrushing



## jumpman17 (Jan 1, 2008)

All right, I've finally gotten around to using my Wacom tablet and now that I've figured it out, I love it. I took the lines from my existing Guy (from Tales of the Abyss) vector and dumped them into Photoshop where I began airbrushing. It's still a work in progress obviously, but I'm excited and wanted to show it off my first attempt at airbrushing.

Click the images below to go to the actual page.

Vector:




Airbrushing WIP:




Airbrushing Final:


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks pretty good! Unfinished, but good.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooh, looks very nice.
We can look forward to more?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

very very good


----------



## nando (Jan 2, 2008)

it looks pretty good, but you should probably use a tapering brush specially for the hair.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsomeness I want to learn that sometimes, but tablets are expencive and understanding Photoshop or Illustraitor takes much time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or do you maybe have a good tutorial :?


----------



## TaeK (Jan 6, 2008)

Make your lineart the darker colour of the NEAREST colour, if you understand, since hard black lineart is best suited for cel-shaded art... not partically for soft coloured art.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 6, 2008)

I really really need to get me a tablet... Awesome work.


----------



## Commander (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work jumpman17, what wacom tablet do you use?

I prefer the vector because I do alot of vector work aswell.

~ Commander


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 6, 2008)

Really nice, jumpman!

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## bluebright (Jan 7, 2008)

my wacom changed my life. best money i ever spent (aside from my DS). Glad to see your digging it as well. Are you gonna post more things soon?


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 7, 2008)

:'(  I think gbatemp should do a competition to win a tablet next... I want one!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really nice work jumpman, i love the subtleness of the shirt.. its great!! Can we see the finished article soon?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks great now, can't wait to see it finished! I wish I could draw like that...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Make your lineart the darker colour of the NEAREST colour, if you understand, since hard black lineart is best suited for cel-shaded art... not partically for soft coloured art.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't like the black lines either but this is my first airbrushing and I didn't want to take too much on. So I just grabbed the lines I already had made so I could just try out airbrushing.
> ...



I have a little more of it done, but it's at a stand still right now because I need to fix my PC (been screwy all week) and I can't do that until this weekend.


----------



## vinnick (Jan 14, 2008)

Just some suggestions:

- You can just lock the transparency of the lineart layer to change the black line to other colour.
- I think the shade should be a bit darker. ^^ It is kinda hard to tell where the shadow is for the skin.
- The hair shine looks kinda... funny. Airbrushing and cell-shading is quite different... ^^; I think for airbrushing, it looks better if you draw strands of hair instead of in blocks.

That's all.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 20, 2008)

Finished. Finally. I'm so lazy. I updated my first post with the final image. Click it to go to the page for it and if you want, you can download a larger version with the download link on the left.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, thats pretty amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It really quality work, nice job.

I gotta get me a Wacom tablet one of these days


----------

